# [gelöst]boot gelöscht nach Kernelupgrade,pc bootet aber noch

## malisha

Hey,

ich wollte heute von meinem 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 Kernel auf den neueren 2.6.27-gentoo-r10 upgraden. Ich habe alles wie bei jedem anderen Kernelupgrade auch gemacht:

```
 

emerge -u gentoo-sources

[hat den 2.6.27-gentoo-r10 emergt]

eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r7

  [2]   linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r8

  [3]   linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r9

  [4]   linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r3

  [5]   linux-2.6.26-gentoo-r4

  [6]   linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r10 *

  [7]   linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7

  [8]   linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8

cd /usr/src

ln -sfn linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r10 linux

cd linux

make mrproper

make menuconfig

make && make modules_install

[der Kernel wurde kompiliert]

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.6.27-gentoo-r10

emerge nvidia-drivers

```

Bin also auch nach dem Leitfaden von gentoo.de gegangen: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/kernel-upgrade.xml

Danach hab ich ganz normal gebootet, doch es wurde immernoch der alte Kernel gebootet:

```

uname -r

2.6.27-gentoo-r8

```

Durch Zufall hab ich dann in mein /boot-Verzeichnis geschaut und mich traf der Schlag. Dort war nur noch eine Datei:

```

cd /boot

dir

bzImage-2.6.27-gentoo-r10

```

Also hab ich zum Test einfach nochmal gebootet und es hat wieder geklappt, so wie immer. 

Nur wie kann der PC booten ohne grub.conf und grub-ordner? Und wie kann ich auf meinen neuen Kernel upgraden?

Lg, MalishaLast edited by malisha on Wed Apr 15, 2009 6:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tamiko

Du hast die /boot-Partition sicherlich vergessen zu mounten und schreibst/liest gerade blank auf dem Mount-Punkt /boot deiner Root-Partition herum.

Was sagt deine /etc/fstab? Ist dort ein Eintrag

```
<blubb> /boot         ext2            noauto,defaults 0 0
```

(Man beachte das noauto, dass andeutet, dass diese Partition nicht automatisch beim Start eingebunden wird.)

Mach also mal ein mount /boot. Dann wirst du sicherlich dein grub-Ordner und den alten Kernel wieder finden.

----------

## malisha

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort  :Smile: 

In meiner /etc/fstab steht:

```

/dev/sda1        /boot   ext2    defaults                1 2

```

Hab dort kein noauto, die Partition sollte also direkt beim Start eingebunden werden...

Wenn ich allerdings boot mounten will, kommt der Fehler:

```

mount /boot

mount: unknown filesystem type 'ext2'

```

Im Boot-Verzeichnis ist immernoch nur das eine bzImage

Lg, Malisha

----------

## tamiko

Hast du in deinem aktuellen Kernel keine ext2-Unterstützung eingebaut?

----------

## Josef.95

dies könntest du zb mit einem 

```
$ cat /proc/filesystems | grep ext2
```

überprüfen..

MfG

----------

## malisha

Naja, ich denke schon, sonst wäre doch ein booten kaum möglich, oder?

//edit: 

```

cat /proc/filesystems | grep ext2

```

gibt bei mir nichts aus...

Aber wie konnte ich denn dann je booten?

----------

## tamiko

Na, grub interessiert die Fähigkeiten deines Kernels reichlich wenig.

Grub "bootstrap"t sich mit Hilfe der stage1.5 und stage2 aus der Bootpartition, und lädt danach den Kernel. (Dafür besitzt grub notwendigerweise die Fähigkeit mit ext2 zurecht zu kommen.)

Ob der Kernel anschließend mit der Boot-Partition zurecht kommt, ist sein Bier.

Kompilier den aktuellen Kernel einfach nochmal neu mit ext2-Unterstützung. Starte kurz von Live-CD und pflege diesen von dort in /boot ein.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Es wurde schon alles gesagt. In deine Boot-Partition die du vielleicht von der Chroot-Umgebung einer LiveCD oder sowas hattest du vermutlich ext2 Support und konntest deine boot Partition mounten. Dort liegt auch dein Grub-Ordner usw.

Du hast diese Partition mit deinem Kernel aber nicht mounten können, daher hast du die Dateien  mit dem Befehl "cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.6.27-gentoo-r10" auf deine Root-Partition im Ordner boot abgelegt.

Ich bin sicher das du ein uname -a dir immer noch deinen alten Kernel ausgibt.

Von alleine kommt dein System auch nicht auf die Idee diesen Kernel zu verwenden, vergiss auch nicht einen entsprechenden Eintrag in der /boot/grub/grub.conf anzulegen damit auch der neue Kernel gebootet wird. Kleiner Tipp: Kopiere in der grub.conf (oder lege einen neuen an) den Eintrag und nenne ihn nicht einfach um. Denn wenn du dich da vertippt hast ist das nicht so umständlich den wieder zu rekonstruieren.

----------

## malisha

Hey,

danke für die superschnelle Hilfe, hat alles wunderbar geklappt  :Smile: 

Lg, Malisha

----------

